
Why the Web Won't Be Nirvana? (1995) - wslh
http://www.newsweek.com/clifford-stoll-why-web-wont-be-nirvana-185306
======
helloworld
_Nicholas Negroponte, director of the MIT Media Lab, predicts that we 'll soon
buy books and newspapers straight over the Internet. Uh, sure._

Yeah, that'll never happen.

~~~
flukus
> How about electronic publishing? Try reading a book on disc. At best, it's
> an unpleasant chore: the myopic glow of a clunky computer replaces the
> friendly pages of a book.

In context, he's talking about reading books on a computer with it's CRT
screen and he's correct. It wasn't the internet that made eBooks viable, it
was computers coming in better form factors for reading. The internet was just
the delivery mechanism.

